# DHL is going downhill



## RehabRalphy (Nov 11, 2008)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/11/business/11dhl.html?hp">http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/11/busin ... hl.html?hp</a><!-- m -->

9.500 job's will be cut. The economy is really taking a toll on some companys.


----------



## ashesc212 (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah it's a rough year ahead for everyone I think...no one is insulated from this, not even China


----------



## Harveysherps (Nov 11, 2008)

I heard last night UPS is maybe going to buy them out.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 18, 2008)

There is a German company that owns DHL, so they sure don't care about yet another strong blow to our economy. :roll:


----------



## Oddball (Nov 18, 2008)

I also heard UPS was looking at buying the company, but I used to work for a pheromone perfume n cologne company that used DHL and everyone hated them, but it was cheap


----------

